# #5) Digitrax [DCC] Booster Power Supplies..



## ED-RRR (Jun 4, 2015)

Digitrax [DCC] Booster Power Supply Requirements..

Required "Track" Voltage (N.M.R.A.)..
[N] Scale = 10 + 2 => 12 volts 
[HO] Scale = 12 + 2 => 14 volts <-- LooK Here
[O/G] Scale = 16 + 2 => 18 volts

Minimum Digitrax Booster [Input] Voltage
[N] Booster Input = 12 + 1 => 13 volts
[HO] Booster Input = 14 + 1 => 15 volts <-- LooK Here (+1.V)
[O/G] Booster Input = 18 + 1 => 19 volts 

Facts:
As per N.M.R.A. locomotive decoders are built to this standard..
The main requirement is that the [DCC] track receives the "required" V-AC..

=============================================

My Question:
Do you actually know what you are getting from a [DCC] power supply ??

Special Notes:
The most important and the "heart" of a [DCC] system are the Digitrax unit/units.. 
You want to insure that the "heart" operates/functions 100% "all" the time..
To minimize any trouble shooting [DCC] problems..

Your Question: 
But my Digitrax booster/boosters will "not" operate at 100% all the time ??
I am also within the required [AMPERAGE] and [WATTAGE] !!

My Answer:
Yes, this is totally "correct" when "only" looking at [Amperage] and [WATTAGE]..
-BUT-
Correct [VOLTAGE] output to the [DCC] track is #1 priority..
This applies to N.M.R.A. standards and Digitrax requirements..
The [DCC] track must "always" have the "correct" [Voltage] V-AC power supply to function "correctly"..

=============================================

Testing [DCC] Track Voltage:
- Power on the booster
- Send power to the track
- LED "Track Status" is "On"
- Have "no" locomotives powered [LOAD]
- Use a Voltmeter set at 20V AC
- Measure across "Booster" terminals "Rail A" and "Rail B"
- Also Measure across (x2) rails

[N] Scale = 12.V-AC 
[HO] Scale = 14.V-AC
[O/G] Scale = 18.V-AC

Voltage Tollerance = (+/-) .2 [VOLTS]..

Special Notes: (Using Booster)
Digitrax DB200+.pdf (Document)..
1.9.1 Track Voltage Adjustment..
If the DB200+ output voltage is not within .2 volts of other boosters,
then proceed as follows..
7. Locate the small yellow trimmer potentiometer behind the Loconet B
Jack and the Scale Switch.
8. Use a small screwdriver to turn the potentiometer either clockwise to
increase track voltage or counter clockwise to decrease track voltage
Quotes:
[output voltage is not within .2 volts of other boosters,]
[.2 volts of other boosters,]
[other boosters,] = "All" Boosters within .2 [VOLTS]..

=============================================

Boosters: (Function)

[fcwilt] :smilie_daumenpos:
Thanks for your assistance in another "Thread"..
I did my homework..
When calculating Boosters the term [POWER] is used.. 
Power (P) = Voltage (V) x Current (I) 
Input Power (Pin) = Output Power (Pout)
Booster (P Input) can "NOT" be "LESS" than Booster (P Output).. 
- BUT -
You "must" always insure that the "Track" [VOLTAGE] is "always" constant to the required [VOLTAGE]..

=============================================

LooK --> (x4) more detailed "Threads" included !!
......


----------



## ED-RRR (Jun 4, 2015)

*"Old" [DCC] Power Supplies..*

Your Question:
Has there always been a problem with Digitrax power supplies ??

My Answer:
"NO"..
A vast majority of us old timers including myself use V-AC power supplies..
V-AC power supplies have "higher" actual rated [VOLTAGE] output..
Also do "not" have problems with "Electronic Noise"..
This was the norm at the beginning of [DCC]..

=============================================

AC-AC Power Supplies: (HO Track Voltage = 14.V-AC) 

Digitrax [PS515] power supply:
- 15.V-AC @ 5.Amps
- 17.3V-AC output (no load) and 16.7V-AC (under load) <---------- LooK 
- Discontinued (2011) (Why?) 

Spring Haven [PT6-2] power supply:
- 18.V-AC @ 6.25Amps <---------------------------------------------- LooK 
- What I am presently using
- Discontinued

NCE [P515] power supply:
- 15.V-AC 5-6.Amps <-------------------------------------------------- LooK
- Has reserve power [Amperage]
- Still Available !!

NCE [P1018] power supply:
18.V-AC @ 10.Amps <-------------------------------------------------- LooK
- Still Available !! 

LooK at the above [Voltages] and [Amperage]..

=============================================

Please do not kill the messenger !! 
I also use Digitrax [DCC] command control !!

History:
- At the very beginning of [DCC] V-AC was installed
- These V-AC power supplies have "over" the "minimum" required [VOLTAGE]
- In (2011) Digitrax went to "ALL" V-DC "switching" power supplies
--> This is where the problems start
- As per "outdated" Digitrax manuals "minimum" = 12.V-DC 
- Many model train builders bought cheaper ($'s) 12.V-DC power supplies
- In (2015) Digitrax "updated" (Booster Manuals) "minimum" = 15.V-DC 

Special Notes:
The more I dig into Digitrax, the more I get totally confused..
Many sellers call the Digitrax [PS514] "AC" power supply (False) !! 
Sorry, but what were the Digitrax engineering teams thinking ??
Required "Track" [VOLTAGE] N.M.R.A. standards..
[HO] Scale = 12 + 2 => 14 volts..
-BUT-
Up to (2015) the Digitrax Boosters (manuals) were "minimum" 12.V
and the [DCC] "Track" requirement is 14.V (-2.V) !!
Booster (Voltage Input) can "Not" be "Less" than Booster (Voltage Output)..

=============================================

My rebuttal:
In another "Thread" I stated that the Digitrax [PS514] was "too" costly..
I still claim this to be true when comparing Digitrax [PS514]
to other [DCC] power supplies..
Now I also find that the Digitrax [PS514] is "under" powered [VOLTAGE].. 
Again, I am "NOT" attacking Digitrax..
I am presently using Digitrax..
You can come to your own conclusions after comparing the power supplies I have listed..
......


----------



## ED-RRR (Jun 4, 2015)

*[DCC] Booster Power Supplies..*

"Minimum" Digitrax Booster [Input] Voltage
[N] Booster Input = 12 + 1 => 13 volts
[HO] Booster Input = 14 + 1 => 15 volts <-- LooK Here [15.V]
[O/G] Booster Input = 18 + 1 => 19 volts 

=============================================

V-DC Power Supply (Direct Voltage)

Digitrax [PS2012]
PS2012: V-DC --> US$179.99 MSRP
- Regulated "Switching" V-DC Power Supply
- Using a [Ground] wire !!
- Has an [Internal] cooling fan !!
- Unknown what [TYPE] of "Switching" Power Supply ??
[N] scale = 13.8 volts at 20.Amps maximum output.. 
[HO] scale = 18.0 volts at 15.Amps maximum output.. 
[O/G] scale = 23.0 volts at 12.Amps maximum output.. 

[N] Scale = Requires 12.Volts = [+1.8 Volts @ 5.Amps]
- 13.8 volts at 20.Amps maximum.. 
- 20.Amps (divide) 4 = 5.Amps 
- Will power (x4) "N" scale Digitrax boosters.. 
- $179.99 (divide) 4 = ---------------------------------------------------> $45.00

[HO] Scale = Requires 15.Volts = [+3.0 Volts @ 5.Amps] 
- 18.0 volts at 15.Amps maximum output..
- 15.Amps (divide) 3 = 5.Amps 
- Will power (x3) "HO" scale Digitrax boosters.. 
- $179.99 (divide) 3 = ---------------------------------------------------> $60.00

[O/G] Scale = Requires 20.Volts = [+3.0 Volts @ 5.Amps] 
- 23.0 volts at 12.Amps maximum output.
- 12.Amps (divide) 2 = 6.Amps 
- Will power (x2) "O/G" scale Digitrax boosters.. 
- $179.99 (divide) 2 = ---------------------------------------------------> $90.00


Digitrax [PS514] = [-1.5 Volts @ 4.7Amps]:smilie_daumenneg:
PS514: V-DC --------------------------------------------------------------> $59.00
- High efficiency "Switching" V-DC Power Supply
- Not using a [Ground] wire
- 15.V-DC @ 4.7Amps Output 
- No varying with the load information given
- Voltage drops because there is no reserve amperage 
- Unknown actual "load limit" !!
- Will have a voltage "drop" below 15.V-DC (Electrical Fact) 
- 13.5/14.V-DC varying with the load 

Digitrax [PS514] = [+.3 Volts @ 4.2Amps] 
- 16.8V-DC @ 4.2Amps Output 
- Will have a voltage "drop" below 16.8V-DC (Electrical Fact) 
- 15.3/15.8V-DC varying with the load 

Private [DPS016] = [-0.5 Volts @ 4.5Amps] 
http://www.tamvalleydepot.com/products/dccbooster.html
DPS016: V-DC ------------------------------------------------------------> $16.95 
- High efficiency "Switching" V-DC Power Supply
- Not using a [Ground] wire 
- 16.V-DC @ 4.5Amps Power Supply 
- Voltage drops because there is no reserve amperage 
- Actually know the voltage drop 
- 14.5/15.V-DC varying with the load 

LooK Here: [DPS016]
- $16.95 (x2) = -----------------------------------------------------------> $33.90
- Connect (x2) power supplies together in "Parallel" 
- 14.5-15.V-DC @ 9.Amps
--> Power (x2) 5.Amp Boosters @ 4.5Amps each..
--> Power (x1) 8.Amp Booster @ 8.Amps 

=============================================

V-AC Power Supply (Alternating Voltage)

NCE: [P515] 
P515: 15.V-AC @ 5.Amps ------------------------------------------------> $59.95
NCE 524215 (P515) Power Supply..
http://www.modeltrainstuff.com/NCE-P515-Power-Supply-
with-Overload-Protection-p/nce-524215.htm
Not using a [Ground] wire..

Outperforms its claims!
January 6, 2014 
Reviewer: Scott Wendt from Minong, WI United States 

First, as an Electronics Tech I can say the rule for power supplies 
"weight equals quality," is absolutely almost always true
and this power supply is one more example..
NCE once again follows its long standing tradition of UNDERSTATING the specs.. 
A common problem with cheaper quality (but often higher priced) supplies
from other companies is that when you approach the load limit, 
voltage starts to drop because they have no reserve amperage overhead.. 

I tested this supply and got the stable 14v rated with a continuous 9.5 AMP load! 
The max test of a continuous 13 amps still had a stable 12.5 volts. 
Unlike competitors that tell little "white lies" about reserve power,
NCE really means it.. 
It also has an actual heavy duty rocker style on/off switch 
and thermal protection overload. 
This supply can get warm because of its incredibly dense power to size ratio 
and efficiency, but that is completely normal.
If it worries you though, you can always attach 
one of those little PC cooling fans.. <--- LooK Here

=============================================

WARNING:

When sending "higher" [AMPERAGE] to a Booster "rated" [AMPERAGE]
a fuse protection "must" be used..
Sending "Over" the "maximum" rated [AMPERAGE] to a Booster could/will burn it out.. 
......


----------



## ED-RRR (Jun 4, 2015)

*Optional [DCC] Power Supplies..*

Special Notes:
The required [VOLTAGE] and [Amperage] will "not" be easy to find..
That is why going to "switching" power supplies has caused so many problems..

=============================================

Optional Power Supply: (#1)
- AC-DC Power Supply "Adaptor"
- Require 17 Volts "minimum" (Load Voltage Loss)
- Require 4/5 Amps "minimum" (Booster Requirements)
- Has a (x2) Wire Plug 
- Has "NO" [Ground] wall "plug"
- A.O.K.

[WARNING]
- Has a (x3) Wire Plug
- Has [Ground] wall "plug"
- Can "NOT" be used
- It is "not" a "filtered" switching power supply (Electrical Noise)..
- Will cause [DCC] problems..

=============================================

Optional Power Supply: (#2)
- Switching Power Supply "Transformer"
- Very important to use the "correct" type of switching power supply "Transformer"
- Go to my "Thread" --> (#4) Noise (Electronic) Prevention for [DCC]
- Require 15/16 Volts "minimum" (Has Minimum Load Voltage Loss)
- Require 4/5 Amps "minimum" (Booster Requirements)

Digitrax DCS100 5.Amp [DCC] Command Station & Booster: (2015)
- Power input 15.V-DC "Minimum"
- Power input 28.V-DC "Maximum"

Special Notes:
- It will be very "easy" to find a 24.V-DC @ 5.Amp "Minimum" power supply..
- (24.V-DC) minus (15.V-DC) = +9.V-DC [INPUT]
- (15.V) minus (9.V) = 6.V (40% Increase In Power)

Caution:
The "unused" [VOLTAGE] going into a Digitrax Booster is released into "Heat"..
This could/will [HALF] the rated current Digitrax Booster [AMPERAGE].. 
External fans are often required.. 
- Go to my "Thread" -->(#3) Booster --> Cooling Fan
......


----------



## ED-RRR (Jun 4, 2015)

*Review Of [DCC] Booster Power Supplies..*

[P515] (Heavy Duty)(5.Amp) 
- Still "available" from NCE [P515]..
- 15.V-AC @ 5-6.Amps 
- Also has reserve power [Amperage]
- A very powerful power supply
- Will supply a "constant" 15.V-AC @ 5.Amps (Fused)
- No [Ground] wire 
- No Electronic Noise
- Tony's Train Exchange ------------------------------------------------------> $46.76
- http://tonystrains.com/product/nce-p515/

=============================================

[DPS016] (Medium Duty)(4.5Amp) 
- Private seller
- High efficiency "Switching" V-DC Power Supply
- 16.V-DC @ 4.5Amps Power Supply 
- 14.5/15.V-DC varying with the load 
- No [Ground] wire 
- No Electronic Noise
- Tam Valley Depot ------------------------------------------------------------> $16.95
- http://www.tamvalleydepot.com/products/dccbooster.html

[DPS016] (Medium Duty)(8.Amp)
- 14.5/15.V-DC varying with the load 
- Connect (x2) power supplies together in "Parallel" 
- 14.5-15.V-DC @ 9.Amps
- Power (x1) 8.Amp Booster @ 8.Amps (Fused) 
- $16.95 (x2) = ----------------------------------------------------------------> $33.90

=============================================

[PS2012] (Heavy Duty)(5.Amp)(8.Amp) 
- Digitrax power supply
- Regulated "Switching" V-DC Power Supply
- [N] scale = 13.8 volts at 20.Amps 
- [HO] scale = 18.0 volts at 15.Amps 
- [O/G] scale = 23.0 volts at 12.Amps 
- Tony's Train Exchange -------------------------------------------------------> $144.95
- http://tonystrains.com/product/digitrax-ps2012-20-amp-power-supply-12-to-23-vdc/

Only Concerns: 
- [Ground] wire connections are the #1 concern regarding "Electronic Noise"
- This power supply uses a [Ground] wire
- Is the [Ground] wire used because it is a metal case (electrical code) ??
- Unknown what [TYPE] of "switching" power supply !!
- This power supply was released in (2004), almost (x12) years old..
- Is this power supply [DCC] friendly when it comes to "Electronic Noise" ??
......


----------

